
What Makes ‘The Good Place’ So Good? - dsr12
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/04/magazine/good-place-michael-schur-philosophy.html
======
dazc
Interesting concept for a sit-com although not entirely original. Sometimes
funny, sometimes not.

What makes it good overall is the cast, nothing else.

